# Two more ?s - RE: hay and eating bark



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 4 does. Two should be bred. Two are 8 months. I may add another in the next week or two. (They ARE addictive!) I have found a source for Vaughn Bermuda hay.

1. Is Bermuda an acceptable hay? I have alfalfa pellets for the bred does. And how much should I purchace per doe per week? I have been using hay from the barn that my two sons work at. It was put in big trash bags from the broken bales.

2. One doe in particular seems to prefer the bark off of my cherry Laurel trees. Is this normal? I really do not like her eating the bark. I hope she has not killed the trees already. Am I not feeding her enough. She does eat the hay. She also gets grains in the morning and evening. Is she that hungry?

Thanks!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know much about the hay you mentioned but eating bark is something they all do and if not stopped it can kill your tree. You can put chicken wire around it high enough they can't get to it if its not to late


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi mbcagle! :wave: Glad to see you on here! 
I agree with the chicken wire idea. :thumb: Also make sure they have access to minerals - they are trying to get minerals from the bark.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

1. Yes, bermuda is ok to feed. As for how much, I personally free choice the hay, but if you want to do daily feeding, you'll have to test the feedings and see what works for your goats. Generally they should have hay to munch on throughout the day. It depends on how much your goats eat per week. Keep track for a week of the feedings and that way by the end of the week you can get an estimate on what it will cost to feed per week and how much you'll need to buy.

2. As for the bark. You doe may be bored or lacking minerals. Do your goats have access to loose minerals? Make sure to get a good goat specific mineral out for them. I would take cattle panels, cut them down, get t posts and fence around the trees...otherwise they will die. Once your goats start chewing on the trees, they generally won't stop, even with plenty of feed and minerals.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I put round welded wire fences around our fruit trees, big enough so the goats couldn't reach through and eat the bark. They might still be able to do that with chicken wire.


----------



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, they do have minerals. I hope it is not too late. I fear it is! I cannot believe I did not pay attention to this! :hair:


----------

